# The Best Natural Bodybuilder I have Ever Seen



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

What do you guys think..?

Vaq8x4q2j-g[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I think that was a waste of 30 seconds of my life.


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

wtf? what is your problem fat guy?


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I think that was a waste of 30 seconds of my life.


X2


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

TitanBiceps said:


> wtf? what is your problem fat guy?


Bit harsh?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Juice Junky said:


> X2


x3:ban:


----------



## Maximum sports (Feb 6, 2010)

he looks good mate, not the best in the world but you have to give him credit for his achievement.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TitanBiceps said:


> wtf? what is your problem fat guy?


Ha ha good come back !

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Lets see a a piccy of you then so we can have a fair comparison.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

TitanBiceps said:


> *wtf? what is your problem fat guy?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> how many times did ya swivel on ya little chair when you said that ,are you dizzy now


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good body, not the best I have seen by a long stretch though.

Check out Ronnie Coleman, he was a good natural


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Mad gay in the most negative way is all i have to say(nice rhyme eh?) ;-)


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Ha ha good come back !
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Lets see a a piccy of you then so we can have a fair comparison.


thanks

seriously, i was just surfing and saw this thread- http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/101003-not-i-really-care-but-natural-not.html

then went to his youtube channel and saw his new vid, then though i register and let you guys know, i don't know what's the prob about that.

and why did you came in if you were not intrested, or do you just think this guy suck?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Also if you are going to call your self a bodybuilder training your legs is required ;-)


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

best natty you have ever seen ? you must be joking mate !

have a look at these natty guys before you post somthing so stupid in the future lol =


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TitanBiceps said:


> thanks
> 
> seriously, i was just surfing and saw this thread- http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/101003-not-i-really-care-but-natural-not.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

TitanBiceps said:


> What do you guys think..?
> 
> Vaq8x4q2j-g[/MEDIA]]


 two words = JEFF WILLETS !!!!

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.jeffwillet.com/contact/files/Jeff&imgrefurl=http://www.jeffwillet.com/contact/index.html&usg=__Du_mUWjJ_D6hWVa3YKYJVMwTbzM=&h=437&w=295&sz=23&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=1P73fFRDSoo8SM:&tbnh=128&tbnw=84&prev=/images%3Fq%3Djeff%2Bwillet%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1B3GGGL_enGB345GB345%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D543%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=119&vpy=71&dur=3592&hovh=273&hovw=184&tx=117&ty=156&ei=Uh-VTIufGIfFswailpRb&oei=Uh-VTIufGIfFswailpRb&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://tnation.t-nation.com/forum_images/c/4/c4ec3-Jeff_Willet.jpg&imgrefurl=http://tnation.t-nation.com/free_online_forum/music_movies_girls_life/perfect_natural_physique&usg=__37cC2lCbK1aKZNdYupEmuq_stt4=&h=310&w=201&sz=14&hl=en&start=37&zoom=1&tbnid=96hcqroaa5t7gM:&tbnh=119&tbnw=90&prev=/images%3Fq%3Djeff%2Bwillet%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1B3GGGL_enGB345GB345%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D543%26tbs%3Disch:10%2C771&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=506&vpy=170&dur=2200&hovh=248&hovw=160&tx=104&ty=139&ei=uR-VTIm6JceQjAeVzdicBQ&oei=Uh-VTIufGIfFswailpRb&esq=3&page=3&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:37&biw=1024&bih=543


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Also if you are going to call your self a bodybuilder training your legs is required ;-)


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Come on lets be fair the OP is probably this guy and he was not expecting such a reaction.

OP you look better than most people you will ever see in a gym, well done! But in no way are you the best natural I have ever seen but yes you have my respect fellow iron warrior may the force be with you.

P.S. that deadlift form is REALLY poor you need to work on that or you will get hurt.

P.S.S. gemilky got an insult where's mine i feel left out :-(


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I think that was a waste of 30 seconds of my life.


You could have spent that time having a w4nk ;-)


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Gsedge1 said:


> You could have spent that time having a w4nk ;-)


 He was going to but gemilky goes for red headed boys so the video was a total waste of time


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Come on lets be fair the OP is probably this guy and he was not expecting such a reaction.
> 
> OP you look better than most people you will ever see in a gym, well done! But in no way are you the best natural I have ever seen but yes you have my respect fellow iron warrior may the force be with you.
> 
> ...


i should thank you now i guess...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> He was going to but gemilky goes for red headed boys so the video was a total waste of time


Shush.......

Thats a "secret"

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> He was going to but gemilky goes for red headed boys so the video was a total waste of time


PMSL :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

TitanBiceps said:


> i should thank you now i guess...


 Honestly bud you could have been very popular on here with such a physique but you really came across in the wrong way with this thread hence the nasty replies you recieved.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

So is it YOU in the video then ???


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> So is it YOU in the video then ???


it might be me ;-)


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

It's crazy the amount of new posters to this forum in the past few weeks that have such a massive chip on their shoulders towards the more established members.

People don't seem to realise this is a public forum and people are entitled to their opinions regardless of the fact you agree or not.

Decent physique there though mate, shame you are a [email protected]


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TitanBiceps said:


> it might be me ;-)


Well with all due respect mate if it is you are a first class knob....

Here's why....

You start a thread bigging yourself up...... seriously...

I make a comment, your new on here and you come flying in with the insults.

Mate if it is you l have nothing but respect for you and your physique but you honestly need to learn your audience before you start insulting people.

Just be yourself and be honest, like Con said you could make a lot of friends on here.

:thumbup1:


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Well with all due respect mate if it is you are a first class knob....
> 
> Here's why....
> 
> ...


well, the title was just to get the attention from you people.

i know Alon in real life he asked me to promote his channel on the forums to get some views, i will send him the link so he could give a comment.


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

scottish676 said:


> It's crazy the amount of new posters to this forum in the past few weeks that have such a massive chip on their shoulders towards the more established members.
> 
> People don't seem to realise this is a public forum and people are entitled to their opinions regardless of the fact you agree or not.
> 
> Decent physique there though mate, shame you are a [email protected]


and you man, look at yourself, you call him a tw4t? you mad brah?


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

Great physique pal, sh1t attitude.....thats a shame


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

TitanBiceps said:


> and you man, look at yourself, you call him a tw4t? you mad brah?


I think you will find "brah" that I called you a [email protected] not him


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TitanBiceps said:


> well, the title was just to get the attention from you people.
> 
> i know Alon in real life he asked me to promote his channel on the forums to get some views, i will send him the link so he could give a comment.


Hand on heart mate do YOU really think he is ONE OF THE BEST naturals around ?

Why not title the thread along the lines of "whats your opinion on this natty all feedback welcome" etc ??

He may be a cracking guy, train hard do all the right things but there are some MEGA serious blokes on here who would tear him a new ass in seconds if he got above himself as you have no doubt just realised.

:beer:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

This is not the right way to promote your self or him for that matter.

Tell your "Friend" to get into competing get his face known that way.

There are enough guys posing on the internet trying to get famous and trust me the only audience you will have will be using your video as "material" which may or may not be cool with you.


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> This is not the right way to promote your self or him for that matter.
> 
> Tell your "Friend" to get into competing get his face known that way.
> 
> There are enough guys posing on the internet trying to get famous and trust me *the only audience you will have will be using your video as "material"* which may or may not be cool with you.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Hand on heart mate do YOU really think he is ONE OF THE BEST naturals around ?
> 
> Why not title the thread along the lines of "whats your opinion on this natty all feedback welcome" etc ??
> 
> ...


no he is not, and he knows that.

like i said i wrote that only to get people atention - get more views.

he will comment later on, i gonna change the title.


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

scottish676 said:


> I think you will find "brah" that I called you a [email protected] not him


ok cool


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TitanBiceps said:


> no he is not, and he knows that.
> 
> *like i said i wrote that only to get people atention - get more views. *
> 
> he will comment later on, i gonna change the title.


*Well you acheived that mate no problem at all..*


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

alot of threads turning into slagging matches lately:confused1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mal said:


> alot of threads turning into slagging matches lately:confused1:


I dont think l am guilty here am l ??


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Anyone think this forum is slowly becoming more like bodybuilding.com?


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> *Well you acheived that mate no problem at all..*


i didn't know this forum has that much of traffic, but yeah that was the main purpose, as i posted the same on many other forums as well.


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

mal said:


> alot of threads turning into slagging matches lately:confused1:


TBH it is the attitude of the OP that is turning it that way mate.


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

mal said:


> alot of threads turning into slagging matches lately:confused1:


yeah, let's all join hands and sing kumbaya:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Anyone think this forum is slowly becoming more like bodybuilding.com?


Nah broski, tis all swell here.

That you in the avi bro, looking swole! (No ****)

:whistling:


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

scottish676 said:


> TBH it is the attitude of the OP that is turning it that way mate.


 :beer: :beer:


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

TitanBiceps said:


> wtf? what is your problem fat guy?


this was not the best way to join a forum and then insult respected members, i think you could of gone a better way about things to be fair


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I dont think l am guilty here am l ??


no im not blaming anyone ,ive just noticed alot of people are up for

a good scrap lately on here,must be the onset of winter i think,

but some real sh1te comments have been banded around.


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

TitanBiceps said:


> :beer: :beer:


Right back at you there buddy :beer: :beer: :beer:

12 posts and 5 bars of negs......might actually be a record lol:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

stew121 said:


> this was not the best way to join a forum and then insult respected members, i think you could of gone a better way about things to be fair


Think the fella might realise this...

Hope so...

Still not sure if it actually is him in the vid or not tho TBH.

:beer:


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

scottish676 said:


> Right back at you there buddy :beer: :beer: :beer:
> 
> 12 posts and 5 bars of negs......might actually be a record lol:thumbup1:


i actually got 1 red and 2 green... :tongue:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TitanBiceps said:


> i actually got 1 red and 2 green... :tongue:


No mate the reds cancel out the greens..

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

TitanBiceps said:


> i actually got 1 red and 2 green... :tongue:


If you look to the left there mate below your name it has 5 red bars which you will find are negs....... :whistling:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Anyone think this forum is slowly becoming more like bodybuilding.com?


dont know that place,but has changed alot lately,to0 many people

on tren:laugh:

case,,,someone starts a thread slagging joe off,everyone backs him

up...good.. then today total opposite:confused1: thread respect for bb...he

a good shoeing for making a comment on another bb...


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

lmao at this thread You or your mate may have a good body but you have a nasty attitude.I am sure if you came on here positive you would of got a better response to the thread mate.


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Think the fella might realise this...
> 
> Hope so...
> 
> ...


who knows bro :beer:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Titan do you know Dazgreenes ????

Just asking.....


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

scottish676 said:


> If you look to the left there mate below your name it has 5 red bars which you will find are negs....... :whistling:


i mean on the User CP, but sure give me some more red :thumb:


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Titan do you know Dazgreenes ????
> 
> Just asking.....


no whos that?


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

TitanBiceps said:


> i mean on the User CP, *but sure give me some more red * :thumb:


Na I'm good

:thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TitanBiceps said:


> no whos that?


He came on started insulting everyone and got banned in record time. Gave everyone a good laugh tho.

Just let things go now, if you like it on here pretty sure there is nothing that cant be undone, just dont turn keyboard warrior on us all.

:beer:


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

TitanBiceps said:


> i mean on the User CP, but sure give me some more red :thumb:


always happy to oblige


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

OKOK

it is me

and i do not think that i am the best natural in the world, or what else..

now come on all and hate me now


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

fvck it had enough of this thread


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TitanBiceps said:


> OKOK
> 
> it is me
> 
> ...


What is there to hate ???

You have a cracking physique mate, thats what this site is all about at the end of the day.

:thumb:


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

TitanBiceps said:


> OKOK
> 
> it is me
> 
> ...


Why did you not just post saying "this is me what do you guys think"? :confused1:

I guarantee you would have got an excellent reception from the forum users

Never mind mate can't win them all

Happy training :beer:


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Mate your a nutter me thinks no self pity on here now just because you got neg'd enjoy the fun and share you tips.What routine are you doing at the moment ?


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

TitanBiceps said:


> OKOK
> 
> it is me
> 
> ...


lol not you again


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

neg for bigging yourself up

thats low...

thats the internet for you...


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> lol not you again


you missed me?

like i said, title had a purpose.... not bigging my self up, i don't care about it, i just said it's me, so feel free to hate on me 

PS. keep the red coming guys ...


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

TitanBiceps said:


> you missed me?
> 
> like i said, title had a purpose.... not bigging my self up, i don't care about it, i just said it's me, so feel free to on hate me
> 
> PS. keep the red coming guys ...


no sorry

you're ****ing everywhere


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> no sorry
> 
> you're ****ing everywhere


i think you saw me on 2 places (bb.com and here)

look behind you maybe i'm there ;-)


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

ok i get it now.

only reason you made this thread was to get views on your youtube video because you want loads of views on youtube !?

is that right ?

if so then your smart cause if someone says click on this link to see an amazing natural physique then they will most likely click on it !

good thinking titan biceps 

however i do think its sad how people "want views" on a youtube video, need to get a life if thats all you think about (getting more views) , if i upload a video i dont care how many views it gets but pulling stunts like you've done is quite sad and i feel sorry for you mate.

Smart but sad !


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> ok i get it now.
> 
> only reason you made this thread was to get views on your youtube video because you want loads of views on youtube !?
> 
> ...


yes you are right, this is why i posted it in the first place.

this forum is kinda cool though


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Give the guy a break ffs, a lot of people can be hostile when they first join when someone gives some sarcastic humour, people just got off on the wrong foot.

As for the OP, i think gelmilk was just joking around, its how it is around here, no harm meant im sure, you just gotta learn how things work around here which can be hard when you just joined but this is the best forum on the planet, stick around man.


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

what is it recently with all these d!cks registering just to get banned lol


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

TitanBiceps said:


> yes you are right, this is why i posted it in the first place.
> 
> this forum is kinda cool though


Tiz zee best forum titanbiceps....tiz zee best :thumbup1:


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

to bo fair the guy in the vid does look good, but i have seen other guys who look betta, the guy looks like he shud be in jers shore or summat ha


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

andysutils said:


> Give the guy a break ffs, a lot of people can be hostile when they first join when someone gives some sarcastic humour, people just got off on the wrong foot.
> 
> As for the OP, i think gelmilk was just joking around, its how it is around here, no harm meant im sure, you just gotta learn how things work around here which can be hard when you just joined but this is the best forum on the planet, stick around man.


to be honest now when i think of it i should have post normally.

gonna hit the gym now, later register a new account with my nick.

see ya.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Not bad physique mate, try and be a little more humble though dude.

There were other ways of asking people to view your progress/physique without coming across as a bit of a tit.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

TitanBiceps said:


> to be honest now when i think of it i should have post normally.
> 
> gonna hit the gym now, later register a new account with my nick.
> 
> see ya.


stick with the same mate, i got ripped the same left right and centre when i first posted and fckalls changed since then  .

Dont let it get to you to much.


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

hendrix said:


> Not bad physique mate, try and be a little more humble though dude.
> 
> There were other ways of asking people to view your progress/physique without coming across as a bit of a tit.


i agree, i wanted to get the traffic without getting involved.

was not really about getting a feedback about my physique or anything.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

TitanBiceps said:


> gonna hit the gym now, later register a new account with my nick.
> 
> see ya.


at 11:40pm??!!?? You a yank?


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

andysutils said:


> stick with the same mate, i got ripped the same left right and centre when i first posted and fckalls changed since then  .
> 
> Dont let it get to you to much.


it's not about the reds, it's about the name....

i kinda like the reds though !


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

TIMMY_432 said:


> at 11:40pm??!!?? You a yank?


i work at nights, just woke up 5 hours a go.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

TitanBiceps said:


> i work at nights, just woke up 5 hours a go.


Ah I see, your gym open 24hrs?


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

TIMMY_432 said:


> Ah I see, your gym open 24hrs?


yes 24h a day every day.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Titan I thought you was a cvnt at the start of this thread but now I'm warming to you....great phyisique BTW :thumbup1:

And don't be such a cvnt next time


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

TitanBiceps said:


> i think you saw me on 2 places (bb.com and here)
> 
> look behind you maybe i'm there ;-)


stalking is a criminal offense


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

TitanBiceps said:


> yes you are right, this is why i posted it in the first place.
> 
> this forum is kinda cool though


cool 

anyway, nice physique mate ! very impressive for a natural :thumb:


----------



## brett the heart (May 11, 2008)

**** me i love this sight it always never fails in makeing me laugh thanks lads. fat thats great hilariouse


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

7 pages and no one's accused him of being on gear yet??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

gemilky69 said:


> So is it YOU in the video then ???


no its razor blade


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> no its razor blade


Oh no not THE IMMORTAL RAZORBLADE !!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> Titan I thought you was a cvnt at the start of this thread but now I'm warming to you....great phyisique BTW :thumbup1:
> 
> And don't be such a cvnt next time


 :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

so what's up UK ?! getting cold here in germany.....


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Not very big is he


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TitanBiceps said:


> so what's up UK ?! getting cold here in germany.....


We found someone else to insult in your absence mate...

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Serioulsy tho, do you intend to compete as a natty are you gonna turn to the dark side ??

You have a great start already you must have plans.


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> We found someone else to insult in your absence mate...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


no, i don't see any reason for competing in bodybuilding...

i do respect those who do but it is not worth all the effort, unless your an IFBB pro.....

just doing it for the love of the sport and for my own satisfaction..

PS. sorry for the bad english


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Smitch said:


> 7 pages and no one's accused him of being on gear yet??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


I was just about to say he's as natty as me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TitanBiceps said:


> no, i don't see any reason for competing in bodybuilding...
> 
> i do respect those who do but it is not worth all the effort, unless your an IFBB pro.....
> 
> ...


its better than my german ( even tho my grandad was german ironically )

If your doing it for fun mate you have shown a hell of a lot of dedication just for "fun"

I'd be looking to compete if l had that kind of dedication.

:thumbup1:


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> its better than my german ( even tho my grandad was german ironically )
> 
> If your doing it for fun mate you have shown a hell of a lot of dedication just for "fun"
> 
> ...


well i didn't said for fun, this is basically my way of life.

i would die without bodybuilding (dead serious)

i know that sounds pitty but i don't care


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> best natty you have ever seen ? you must be joking mate !
> 
> have a look at these natty guys before you post somthing so stupid in the future lol =


 Jeesus christ!!! That Jeff Willet guy looks amazing!

V impressed with that for natural gains


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

TBH mate...To get a physique like your's you must be obsessively obsessed with the game...why wouldn't you want to take it further!?!


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I was just about to say he's as natty as me


well i was gonna say it too, think alot of so called natural body builders arnt natural, they just dont like comming to terms with saying they use gear, :whistling:

ok mabey im jealous cos you look better than me


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Whats so good about been natural anyway?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> well i was gonna say it too, think alot of so called natural body builders arnt natural, they just dont like comming to terms with saying they use gear, :whistling:
> 
> ok mabey im jealous cos you look better than me


Bottom line is gear or not he looks great. Bet 80 % of this board would be happy to look like that, l know l would.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Bottom line is gear or not he looks great. Bet 80 % of this board would be happy to look like that, l know l would.


oh yeh totally agree mate, thats why i said im prob just jealous he looks better than me,,,

he has a great body


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> TBH mate...To get a physique like your's you must be obsessively obsessed with the game...why wouldn't you want to take it further!?!


tell me why and i'll do it.


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

bravo9 said:


> oh yeh totally agree mate, thats why i said im prob just jealous he looks better than me,,,
> 
> he has a great body


dude, i dont give a fukk, i appreaciate those who take gear

i would be the first one to tell you about my cycles.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

TitanBiceps said:


> dude, i dont give a fukk, i appreaciate those who take gear
> 
> i would be the first one to tell you about my cycles.


fair enough mate, what dont you give a fukk about


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

bravo9 said:


> fair enough mate, what dont you give a fukk about


i dont give a fukk about telling if i were on roids, it's part of the sport

but i cannot say that because im not, i used to think about it though...


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

If that Jeff wilett is natural and I had his body I would be ripping the pi55 out of anyone I knew used gear!! (me included) he looks superb and if he is natural then a true testament to his dedcation but I also think that genetics come into play as well


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

tbh you dont look like your on steroids in the video


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

TitanBiceps said:


> i dont give a fukk about telling if i were on roids, it's part of the sport
> 
> but i cannot say that because im not, i used to think about it though...


like i said fair play mate, but you gotta let me in on your secret :thumb:


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> tbh you dont look like your on steroids in the video


thats because im not, 85kg 10% body fat, the rest is genetics.

this is possible for everybody without roids.


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

bravo9 said:


> like i said fair play mate, but you gotta let me in on your secret :thumb:


there is no secret man, hard work and dedication :cool2:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Not on steroids clearly.

Jeff Willett though, well...


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Not on steroids clearly.
> 
> Jeff Willett though, well...


i would really like to believe him, i know how it feels when people claim your on gear while your not and they make you a liar.

he looks like an honest guy when talking about it


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

TitanBiceps said:


> thats because im not, 85kg 10% body fat, the rest is genetics.
> 
> this is possible for everybody without roids.


 No its not.

I had those stats when i was around 18-19 and every one would think i was taking gear.

BUT i thought you said that guy is your friend. Now you are talking like that's you.......which is it?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol what is his web site for?


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> No its not.
> 
> I had those stats when i was around 18-19 and every one would think i was taking gear.
> 
> BUT i thought you said that guy is your friend. Now you are talking like that's you.......which is it?


read the whole thread and you'll see.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

TitanBiceps said:


> read the whole thread and you'll see.


 No thanks, not that interested


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol what is his web site for?


for the love of the sport, i would say.

another reason was to help some people with there questions, i was getting to many of them each day.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

:yawn:


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> No thanks, not that interested


K :thumbup1:


----------



## MrT (Sep 19, 2010)

This thread is going nowhere. U keep talking in 3rd person then first person. Its like u cant make up ur mind.


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

MrT said:


> This thread is going nowhere. U keep talking in 3rd person then first person. Its like u cant make up ur mind.


give me a break

i got some personality issues, sometimes i think im me, some time not. :cool2:


----------



## MrT (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok m8, end this thread open a new one that is worth reading.


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

ONe good thing thats come from this thread is that (if natural) the achievement which Jeff Willet has made is phenominal!! I`m very impressed that someone can get to that state of tune without gear!! I`m sure looking at him that hes not, dont know exactly why but his general physique doesn`t ring true to having used gear. For example his neck looks really skinny and the general mass aint there. I may be wrong and hes just lived on a diet of winstrol for the last 10 years but I dont think so somehow LOL


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I'd bet good money this guy is Razorblade, same dual/triple personality, next he'll only

have 1arm:rolleye:


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> I'd bet good money this guy is Razorblade, same dual/triple personality, next he'll only
> 
> have 1arm:rolleye:


razor who? :confused1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

TitanBiceps said:


> razor who? :confused1:


just another delusional c unt we had on the site


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> I'd bet good money this guy is Razorblade, same dual/triple personality, next he'll only
> 
> have 1arm:rolleye:


 :thumbup1:

Or at the very least I'm calling BS on this thread :cool2:


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

Uriel said:


> just another delusional c unt we had on the site


oh ok "another", so i guess im the other one :whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

TitanBiceps said:


> oh ok "another", so i guess im the other one :whistling:


that's your statement........we've had a fair few


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Uriel said:


> just another delusional c unt we had on the site


Don't mix your words Uriel


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Can't believe I've just read through this whole f*cking thread :lol:


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Heineken said:


> Can't believe I've just read through this whole f*cking thread :lol:


:laugh: Same here, what a waste of time. I was waiting for something interesting to happen and it never did!


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Hes good shape/definition but by far not the best.

nice abs, but looks like a pr**k ^^


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

zelobinksy said:


> Hes good shape/definition but by far not the best.
> 
> nice abs, but looks like a pr**k ^^


wouldn't call someone a pr**k, your cheese face isn't any better.... :lol:


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

I lived on the Caribbean island of St.Vincent for six months and some of the local boys who played footie on the beach and never lifted weights had better bodies than that!!


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

blackbeard said:


> I lived on the Caribbean island of St.Vincent for six months and some of the local boys who played footie on the beach and never lifted weights had better bodies than that!!


yeah, whatever big guy. no lifting and better bodies, u full of sh1t?

i can take negative opinions but this is just BS.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Cut the lad somr slack fella's.

We were all new on here once.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TitanBiceps said:


> yeah, whatever big guy. no lifting and better bodies, u full of sh1t?


Your reall not helping yourself here you know.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Cut the lad somr slack fella's.
> 
> We were all new on here once.


Cut him some slack?? He's throwing insults at everyone,i only made a truthful comment about his post and he's telling me i'm full of ****.


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

blackbeard said:


> Cut him some slack?? *He's throwing insults at everyone*,i only made a truthful comment about his post and he's telling me i'm full of ****.


x 2 :thumbup1:


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

blackbeard said:


> Cut him some slack?? He's throwing insults at everyone,i only made a truthful comment about his post and he's telling me i'm full of ****.


because you are...

are you ****ing serious mate? i'm training now hard for 6 years with hard nutrition etc etc..

if you gonna show me any one without lifting looks BETTER just like you said then i'm gonna shut up for ever i promise.

but seriously dude, you just talking sh1t...


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

TitanBiceps said:


> because you are...
> 
> are you ****ing serious mate? i'm training now hard for 6 years with hard nutrition etc etc, if you gonna show me any one without lifting looks better just like you said then *i'm gonna shut up for ever* i promise to you.
> 
> but seriously dude, you just talking sh1t...


Wouldn't that be nice lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Your reall not helping yourself here you know.


yo man, i don't care, i'm ok with anything but what can i say about that?

not saying i'm the best or anything but sorry i don't agree with what he said and it sounds v stupid.

more then half of the people would look worse then other kids who doesn't even lift, i don't agree with that.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

blackbeard said:


> Cut him some slack?? He's throwing insults at everyone,i only made a truthful comment about his post and he's telling me i'm full of ****.


I posted that as his posted the insult mate, sorry..

Fire at will....

:2guns: :2guns:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

scottish676 said:


> Wouldn't that be nice lol :lol: :lol:


haha i think what he said is not going to far from you don't you think?


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I posted that as his posted the insult mate, sorry..
> 
> Fire at will....
> 
> ...


sure fire it on me, at least i'm giving you a peace of real meat and not some BS.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't kno though..I just killed a spider in my shed that lifts fuk all, sits in its web all day and eats fuking flies and the c unt was the size of Jay.........seriosly - my heart is still pumpumg......

It drew me a dirty look when I stood on it


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

TitanBiceps said:


> haha i think what he said is not going to far from you don't you think?


Titan you seem to get offended very easily and your way of dealing with that is to insult people.

Maybe just don't sweat it so much and realise that yeah you have a decent physique but not everyone is going to think that.

This is an internet forum and people are going to say things you dn't like, doesn't mean you have to react to it......be the bigger man :thumbup1:


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

it's ok i get it, you guys just all friends, won't admit or say bad stuff on each other etc etc.. but that isn't helping the other dude from being an idiot. you and many others are effected by what he just wrote, he saying some kids without trainign looks better, 90% of the people in my gym sucks then.. infact, you suck as well because you saying i have a decent physique, so you just looking worse then other dudes who not even lifting HAHA !

but ok.... keep telling me how wrong i am


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

TitanBiceps said:


> yeah, whatever big guy. no lifting and better bodies, u full of sh1t?
> 
> i can take negative opinions but this is just BS.


I don't know why you have the need to join a forum and immediately become confrontational,scroll through past threads,there is plenty of banter,but not this name calling you're intent on following.

If there are untrained people in the world with better bodies than you have after six years training then i'm sorry they have far superior genetics to you.

Going back to your original post,go to any BNBF or other natural federation competition and you'll see natural athletes far better developed than the example you put up.

The people i described in my first post are very real and not bullsh1t,ask yourself how many sprinters ,boxers ,bodybuilders and other athletes originate from the Caribbean Islands.Some serious genetics down there pal,perhaps you should travel a bit.


----------



## BF200K (Jul 4, 2010)

What are you wanting to achieve in this biblically shit thread?

Recognition?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I don't kno though..I just killed a spider in my shed that lifts fuk all, sits in its web all day and eats fuking flies and the c unt was the size of Jay.........seriosly - my heart is still pumpumg......
> 
> It drew me a dirty look when I stood on it


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

There maybe more!!! Spider's are very family orientated and have a memory like a pikey who's been wronged out of a couple of quid......Sleep with one eye open tonight :laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

G-fresh said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> There maybe more!!! Spider's are very family orientated and have a memory like a pikey who's been wronged out of a couple of quid......Sleep with one eye open tonight :laugh:


TBH I'm not certain it is really dead....crafty fuker could have been playing possum nut fuked if I'm going back in [email protected] can keep the mower


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

blackbeard said:


> I don't know why you have the need to join a forum and immediately become confrontational,scroll through past threads,there is plenty of banter,but not this name calling you're intent on following.
> 
> If there are untrained people in the world with better bodies than you have after six years training then i'm sorry they have far superior genetics to you.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

funny you say that, other people think i'm on roids.

do they have free T in the caribbean islands?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Uriel said:


> TBH I'm not certain it is really dead....crafty fuker could have been playing possum nut fuked if I'm going back in [email protected] can keep the mower


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: PMSL....Oh you do cheer me up Uriel :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

titan, chill out bud and get to know people on here for a while now.

The acting the c unt has been done on here by better (ie worse) than you (remember european dancer anyone??), leave it now and enjoy the forum or you'll be overly rude and get banned eventually


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

He does look good.

I bet he is into anal bleaching:lol:


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

leon on here looks better dont brag about it and hasnt got a chip on his shoulder.

So in awnser to the title NO


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

BF200K said:


> What are you wanting to achieve in this biblically shit thread?
> 
> Recognition?


He is getting noticed that's for sure:whistling:



hackskii said:


> He does look good.
> 
> I bet he is into anal bleaching:lol:


 Now now Scott there is nothing wrong with being a metrosexual:lol:

Man i thought my neg reps would be much stronger than they are i didn't even knock one box off the OP:confused1:

P.S. negged for well.......this thread


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lois_Lane said:


> He is getting noticed that's for sure:whistling:
> 
> Now now Scott there is nothing wrong with being a metrosexual:lol:
> 
> ...


lol

I dont even know what metrosexual is:lol:

Reps for the one that explains this to me...................................... :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hackskii said:


> lol
> 
> I dont even know what metrosexual is:lol:
> 
> Reps for the one that explains this to me...................................... :thumb:


 *Metrosexual* is a neologism portmanteau of metropolitan and heterosexual coined in 1994 describing a man (especially one living in a post-industrial, capitalist culture) who displays attributes stereotypically associated with homosexual men (such as a strong concern for his appearance), although he is not homosexual. Debate surrounds the term's use as a theoretical signifier of sex deconstruction and its associations with consumerism.

Basically.......a pretty boy


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

A self concious man that has an identity crisis? :lol:

Or lacks confidance within the male consious?

Or hides his sexuality among men to display his ability to hook up with women when in reality needs to validate his masculinity among other males?

****:lol:

Said man should just go with it and call it as it is.................GAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

OK then.

OP is a cnut trying to test the water to beg friends

OR

Op is doing donkey work for a lazy cnut but actually is said OP

If OP is a cnut, then I'm afraid you are a cnut and if you own up most whores get a second chance and nobody says noymore about it lest a little dig every now and then, funnily enough like Razor.

OR

Blah blah blah I'm considerably richer than yow


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Lol.

Thought I was going to find a picture of someone in the shape of Rob Hope on here when i saw the thread.

lol


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

OP's done well, now 5th highest on google under 'best natural physique' thanks to this thread lol


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> He is getting noticed that's for sure:whistling:
> 
> Now now Scott there is nothing wrong with being a metrosexual:lol:
> 
> ...


lol didn't you find anything better to write while negging me? "If you want to post on an English form learn to speak English"? don't be a fool man english isn't my first language, i don't have to speak/write it perfectly, i bet your german isn't good like my english so stfu.

and hell yeah call me metrosexual but i bet i sheg more chicks then some of you getting hot meals wahahaha...... :beer:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

casement16 said:


> 'sheg' chicks, is that similar to shag or is that prison talk for 'stab'


 Shegging is where a metrosexual gets close to a female by pretending to be gay. Then one night after a heavy night of alcohol and poppers he makes his move......its pronounced sh...eeee..ging


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

casement16 said:


> 'sheg' chicks, is that similar to shag or is that prison talk for 'stab'


not sure, like i said my english isn't that good but i heard that a few times..

you know what i mean any way ;-)


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

i guess you just find anything stupid to say no matter what i write, but this is funny


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Shegging is where a metrosexual gets close to a female by pretending to be gay. Then one night after a heavy night of alcohol and poppers he makes his move......its pronounced sh...eeee..ging


You come out with some funny things Con:lol: :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'd smash it


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

agree with others. not the best looking natty, but never the less a good shape to him.


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

I read the thread and still found time for a [email protected]!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Honestly I thought OP was a swimmer


----------

